# They finally arrested this guy...



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The cops finally showed up and arrested this guy that turned himself in at der Polizeiwache.



















Meanwhile, up the road, the mounted Offizers are checking on the Beirgarten earlzy in the morning looking for those sleeping it off on a bench.

Though if you have ever been in a German Beirgarten you'll wonder how they could ever keep themselves on those tiny benches even if sober...


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Great scenes Michael, the guy getting arrested looks very much like my bother in law.
Wonder how he got over there?

Magic


----------



## spikedrivingblues (Dec 11, 2018)

Great work!


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Bardzo dobrze.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Danke.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2019)

Nice scenes that tell a story. Excellent job, Michael.


----------



## LostInHoboken (Jun 3, 2017)

*Amazing!*

Amazing scenes, and wonderful photography - wow!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Great stuff, I enjoy your posts.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks very much.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Cool scene, just one question.

Why does the dog have two tails?  The one coming out of the middle of his back looks odd!


----------

